# [VBA/Access] Markierte Tabelle auslesen!



## Zorck (16. September 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich versuch mein Problem so kurz/einfach wie möglich zu schildern:

Ich hab ne Access-DB mit mehreren Tabellen. Diese Tabellen sollen nun nach ihren einzelnen Datensätzen "aufgesplittet" werden. (am Ende kommt nen Worddokument raus)

Jetzt steh ich vor 2 Problemen.

1. Die Tabellennamen haben Leerzeichen. Das macht Probleme wenn ich diese öffnen will (code:  rs.Open "Select * from 040803 Test")!

2. Wie kann ich den Namen/index einer Tabelle auslesen. Der Code soll ja nur für die gerade markierte Tabelle ausgeführt werden.

Am logischsten würde es mir erscheinen, wenn jede Tabelle auch irgendwie mit einem Index versehen ist, den man auslesen kann und über den man auch gleich die Tabelle ansprechen kann! Geht sowas? Wenn ja - wie?
Wenn nein - HILFE! 

Danke!

Zorck


----------



## ANI (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Zorck,

versuch es doch einmal mit echigen Klammern um den Tabellennamen.
z.B.
"Select * from [040803 Test]"

Mit dieser Lösung kannst Du auch Sonderzeichen mit in den Tabellennamen einbringen, ohne daß dies beim Einlesen stört.

Sieh Dir doch einmal die Systemtabelle 'MSysObjects' in deiner Datenbank an. (Extras\Optionen\Ansich\Systemobjeke=Häckchen) Dort stehen viele Informationen über Tabellen und Verknüpfungen.

ANI


----------

